# Can rats eat live food?



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

With my latest order of food from ratrations I thought I would try some of the mixed insects and water creatures to mix in with my mix.

I noticed that it has crickets in it and it got me wondering whether anyone has ever tried live feeding crickets to rats? Obviously it would have to be outside the cage in like a zoozone or something but I bet it would be funny watching them try to catch the crickets. (sorry if you disagree with live feeding but I would try it if it was fun for the rats)


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, you can give rats live insects. They enjoy hunting them. It might be a good idea to give them something like mealworms/ buffalo mealworms as they can't escape from the cage so easily.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've never tried as I'm too squeamish but they had dried mealworms.

I know these arent rats but you ought to see my mice hunt flies when they fly through in the cage buzzing round! They stalk them and then pounce.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

A big moth flew in my last 2 rats cage and they took great pleasure in eating him :eek6:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

blade100 said:


> I've never tried as I'm too squeamish but they had dried mealworms.
> 
> I know these arent rats but you ought to see my mice hunt flies when they fly through in the cage buzzing round! They stalk them and then pounce.


I used to have a rat that took great delight in hunting spiders and flies. She used to hunt like a cat as she crouched down, froze then pounced


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Would it be ok to put them in a tank with crickets?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd imagine it would be ok, but you'd want to take them out every 10 minutes or so to let them have a run around.


----------

